
Threema Web. Threema’s web client is here - mxfh
https://threema.ch/en/blog/posts/threema-web-is-here
======
dbrgn
TLDR: Threema (e2e encrypted mobile messenger) now has an open source WebRTC /
SaltyRTC based webclient.

Source: [https://github.com/threema-ch/threema-
web/](https://github.com/threema-ch/threema-web/) Whitepaper:
[https://threema.ch/en/blog/posts/threema-web-
whitepaper](https://threema.ch/en/blog/posts/threema-web-whitepaper)

